# I can't format my flash drive??help please



## sh919 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,
I have HP 4GB flash drive which can not be formatted when I insert it in my pc a message shows saying "you need to format the disk in drive G: before you can use it
Do you want to format it?"
and when I choose format disk and then start the format starts but it takes a while without any progress and then a message shows saying "Windows was unable to complete the format"
and when I press ok the following message appears "Windows can't format G
Check to see that the disk and drive are connected properly,make sure that the disk is not read-only,and then try again.
for more information,search Help for read-only files and how to change them" 


please please help me to repair my flash drive??????
my operating system is windows 7 ultimate serves pack 1
note:I tried the (HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool) but it didn't help me.

__sorry for the bad English__


----------



## nick.frillman (Apr 30, 2011)

ok try to run a chkdsk on the flash drive on next boot. i had this problem before. check disk will fix any errors on boot and then u should be able to format it


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Is this a new drive you are using for the first time?
If yes did it come with a cd to install it as many now do?


----------



## nick.frillman (Apr 30, 2011)

flash drives dont normally come with cds they mostly come with drivler software integrated. aka the plugnplay feature lol


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well they do come with software and in many cases to activate the drive and yes that can be on the drive as well.


----------

